# Just had my first ever dry hit....



## Boktiet (23/6/16)

Oh my shattered nerves. I have heard and read about this phenomenon but I never thought it would as horrible. I am scarred for life and will invest into becoming a master at wicking to avoid this at all costs in the future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/6/16)

Boktiet said:


> Oh my shattered nerves. I have heard and read about this phenomenon but I never thought it would as horrible. I am scarred for life and will invest into becoming a master at wicking to avoid this at all costs in the future.



A dry hit with cotton is bad you must let a ccell coil give you a dry hit.
My word thought my lungs were gonna give in that day

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (23/6/16)

Should create one of those help groups (I forget what theyre called)... 

"Hi. I'm Boktiet, and I am recovering from dry hits. Its been 6 days since my last dry hit, and its been tough trusting my tanks and drippers again"

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 12


----------



## shaunnadan (23/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> A dry hit with cotton is bad you must let a ccell coil give you a dry hit.
> My word thought my lungs were gonna give in that day



@Clouds4Days I induced your first dry hit on a dripper ! Lol

So call it playing god or just being mean.... The best was to get someone to understand when to drip again is to keep vaping... It's getting warmer...keep vaping.... I can feel it getting dry...keep vaping.....argh!!!! What is that !!!...... That is your first dry hit

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> @Clouds4Days I induced your first dry hit on a dripper ! Lol
> 
> So call it playing god or just being mean.... The best was to get someone to understand when to drip again is to keep vaping... It's getting warmer...keep vaping.... I can feel it getting dry...keep vaping.....argh!!!! What is that !!!...... That is your first dry hit



Hahahaha i remeber. I had no idea what a dry hit was and you my good old friend @shaunnadan showed me what it feels like when your vape biach slaps your lungs


----------



## stevie g (23/6/16)

Dry hits scared me over to temp control but now that I stopped drinking while vaping I'm compus mentus enough for wattage mode.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (23/6/16)

Boktiet said:


> Oh my shattered nerves. I have heard and read about this phenomenon but I never thought it would as horrible. I am scarred for life and will invest into becoming a master at wicking to avoid this at all costs in the future.


Think of it as a way to use up cheap horrible juices in the back of the cupboard...they sure taste good after that scorched earth cotton flavour.


----------



## rabbitneko (23/6/16)

My worst is taking a hit, looking at the tank and seeing it's empty, then knowing my exhale is going to taste horrendous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bakersman (23/6/16)

I see a dry hit as a learning curve... learn to never let it happen again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (23/6/16)

I have got to agree with you @Clouds4Days a CCell dry hit is terrible. 

i would rather chew my leg off before doing that again.


----------



## deepest (23/6/16)

The worst is when you get a dry hit and get sidetracked on the way to full your tank. Midway through the next dry hit you are like NOOOOOOOOO not again.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Casper (23/6/16)

Welkom to our world bro. And yes, it tastes like sh!t. Yuk!!!!! If I never have a dry again, it'll be waaaaaaaaay too soon!!


----------



## PeterHarris (24/6/16)

ha, you all think a Dry hit is bad.....

this is worse...and one of the reasons im fairly well known....it was a dare ok, so no judging

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B1G_WH1T3 (24/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> @Clouds4Days I induced your first dry hit on a dripper ! Lol
> 
> So call it playing god or just being mean.... The best was to get someone to understand when to drip again is to keep vaping... It's getting warmer...keep vaping.... I can feel it getting dry...keep vaping.....argh!!!! What is that !!!...... That is your first dry hit



Haha yea tank dry hits ain't got shit on a dripper dry hit. felt like i coughed out a lung on my first dripper dry hit


----------



## CloudmanJHB (24/6/16)

LOL it had to have happened some time ! Your'e lucky it took awhile 

Nothing like a dry hit to happen to make you ensure you don't have one again!


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/6/16)

Dry hits suck... i was pulling on my moonshot at 90w the other day and whammmm!!! I nearly died....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Dry hits suck... i was pulling on my moonshot at 90w the other day and whammmm!!! I nearly died....



Did you nearly die, dead?


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Did you nearly die, dead?


Felt like it... I backfired and steam came out

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gibo (24/6/16)

Boktiet said:


> Oh my shattered nerves. I have heard and read about this phenomenon but I never thought it would as horrible. I am scarred for life and will invest into becoming a master at wicking to avoid this at all costs in the future.


congrats on the first dry hit... may you never have one again


----------



## MarcelinoJ (9/7/16)

A dry hit is like a alcoholic on the day before the end of the month.. you know there's nothing in the bottle but wen you hold it between your lips you hope there will be that last bit that will get you through till tomorrow.


----------



## Caveman (9/7/16)

I died once due to a dry hit on my Tsunami at 85W....


----------



## KZOR (10/7/16)

I have had a few but could never see my own face.
My best guess is that it was a combination of the following three expressions.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MarcelinoJ (10/7/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/7/16)

My Kbox was in my pants pocket and not locked. Naturally it went from 35W to 75W and I never noticed until I took that hit.
Fire, fire..... my lungs and throat are on fire....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

